# Time No More Are They Ripping Me Off?



## roadking1 (Oct 2, 2007)

well i blew it, or did I? i recently  attended a hotel seminar given by a time no more associate and ended up signing  over my time share to their company a couple weeks ago  and paid them 3,500, however i do belive the ink hasn't dried yet and i placed a call to to them try and get my money back, American express says i have 60 days to dispute the charge. i've been sent title documents to have notarized and witnessed however i'm not going to finalized the paper work and now i'm in process to cancel the whole transfer deal if i can. does anyone know how long i have to change my mind? i was told by time no more 3 days was the limit after the initial paper work was signed.

any advice is helpful


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 2, 2007)

roadking said:


> well i blew it, or did I? i recently  attended a hotel seminar given by a time no more associate and ended up signing  over my time share to their company a couple weeks ago  and paid them 3,500, however i do belive the ink hasn't dried yet and i placed a call to to them try and get my money back, American express says i have 60 days to dispute the charge. i've been sent title documents to have notarized and witnessed however i'm not going to finalized the paper work and now i'm in process to cancel the whole transfer deal if i can. does anyone know how long i have to change my mind? i was told by time no more 3 days was the limit after the initial paper work was signed.
> 
> any advice is helpful



You've been totally and completely ripped off!    Why not just put the timeshare on ebay for $1 and get rid of it?  I hope you can get your money back!


----------



## Dave M (Oct 2, 2007)

Denise is right on target. They prey on people who don't use their timeshare and would like to get rid of the obligation for maintenance fees. What they don't tell you is that there are many legitimate ways to get rid of your timeshare without paying such an outrageous amount.

Do everything you can to get out of this deal. If successful, read this "how to sell" article as a place to start. You should be selling, not paying!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 2, 2007)

Call AmX and dispute the charge immediately


----------



## roadking1 (Oct 3, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> You've been totally and completely ripped off!    Why not just put the timeshare on ebay for $1 and get rid of it?  I hope you can get your money back!


hi denise,
i wish i had known more about this stuff. i contacted the PCC and they said they won't return my 3,500.00 i hope american express can help me get it back.
thanks for reply


----------



## roadking1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Call AmX and dispute the charge immediately


thanks bill i did their my only hope as the time no more rep told me a deal is a deal


----------



## roadking1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Dave M said:


> Denise is right on target. They prey on people who don't use their timeshare and would like to get rid of the obligation for maintenance fees. What they don't tell you is that there are many legitimate ways to get rid of your timeshare without paying such an outrageous amount.
> 
> Do everything you can to get out of this deal. If successful, read this "how to sell" article as a place to start. You should be selling, not paying!


i hear you i hope american express can help, they told me to take a hike!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 3, 2007)

roadking said:


> the time no more rep told me a deal is a deal



Sounds like the devil wanting to trade something for a soul


----------



## Keitht (Oct 3, 2007)

roadking,

I can understand that you are not happy having realised, after signing up with the company, that it would in all probability be possible to dispose of the t/s without paying them to do it.  That doesn't in itself give grounds to pull out of a legally binding agreement that you entered into of your own free will.  I really don't see how any credit card company can help in this situation.  You haven't been defrauded as you have paid for a service which has been provided i.e. TimeNoMore has taken over all responsibility for the t/s.  It is a simple business transaction.
You/we might not like the fact that they take advantage of the desperate, but illegal it isn't.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 3, 2007)

If fraudulent statements were made at the presentation, like a misrepresenation of the value of the timeshare (won't sell for $1 on eBay, for example), then I think the guy should contact the BBB and the state's real estate commission.  Companies don't like to get BBB complaints.  This company is supposed to be a member of the BBB.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Oct 3, 2007)

Know nothing about this kind of stuff.  But sounds like you still hold your deed, have you call your local government that handling real estate office see what is your local law about this type of transactions, how many days you can cancel the contract?  Also, you make want to report it to local BBB.

Jya-Ning


----------



## roadking1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Jya-Ning said:


> Know nothing about this kind of stuff.  But sounds like you still hold your deed, have you call your local government that handling real estate office see what is your local law about this type of transactions, how many days you can cancel the contract?  Also, you make want to report it to local BBB.
> 
> Jya-Ning


jya-ning he said that we have 3 days to cancel the deal, trying to remeber that as well as the 1 and 1/2 lecture it probably skipped my mind.i will try to contact the BBB


----------



## roadking1 (Oct 3, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> If fraudulent statements were made at the presentation, like a misrepresenation of the value of the timeshare (won't sell for $1 on eBay, for example), then I think the guy should contact the BBB and the state's real estate commission.  Companies don't like to get BBB complaints.  This company is supposed to be a member of the BBB.


he showed us the people in the room a print out from ebay that he said showed us that there is no market for resale and the only way out of paying a live time of fees to the owners of the timeshare is transferring it to his compnay time no more for a fee of 3,500.00 he said the fee was because they have to get paid


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 3, 2007)

roadking said:


> i will try to contact the BBB



They probably know this operation well!


----------



## roadking1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Keitht said:


> roadking,
> 
> I can understand that you are not happy having realised, after signing up with the company, that it would in all probability be possible to dispose of the t/s without paying them to do it.  That doesn't in itself give grounds to pull out of a legally binding agreement that you entered into of your own free will.  I really don't see how any credit card company can help in this situation.  You haven't been defrauded as you have paid for a service which has been provided i.e. TimeNoMore has taken over all responsibility for the t/s.  It is a simple business transaction.
> You/we might not like the fact that they take advantage of the desperate, but illegal it isn't.


i brought up giving it to a charity without having to pay a fee and he said they don't want them once they learn how they really work as they become reasonsible for paying the life time annual taxes and fees


----------



## roadking1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Keitht said:


> roadking,
> 
> I can understand that you are not happy having realised, after signing up with the company, that it would in all probability be possible to dispose of the t/s without paying them to do it.  That doesn't in itself give grounds to pull out of a legally binding agreement that you entered into of your own free will.  I really don't see how any credit card company can help in this situation.  You haven't been defrauded as you have paid for a service which has been provided i.e. TimeNoMore has taken over all responsibility for the t/s.  It is a simple business transaction.
> You/we might not like the fact that they take advantage of the desperate, but illegal it isn't.


he said you could sell it on your own but there's no market for timeshares nobody wants them not even charities once they realize the annial exspnses associated with time shares


----------



## Jya-Ning (Oct 3, 2007)

roadking said:


> jya-ning he said that we have 3 days to cancel the deal,



who is he?  TimeNoMore or your local state attorney?  Since this involve real estate transaction, you may want to check with your local government to see what your local law says about operate a business in your place, and how long can you change your mind in a real estate transaction.  And since you still hold title, so there is no consideration transfer hand yet.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 5, 2007)

Jya-Ning said:
			
		

> Since this involve real estate transaction, you may want to check with your local government to see what your local law says about operate a business in your place, and how long can you change your mind in a real estate transaction.



*Time no more, and the other PCC do not buy your TS!! *They simply "take them off your hands"  So you haven't bought or sold anything.  They have you hire them to  "take the TS off your hands" . That why the TS owners sign a limited power of attorney and not a TS/real estate sales agreement. Therefore the rules about buying and selling TS may not apply. 

But, as far as being able to back out of the agreement. You've hired them to  "take the TS off your hands" and until they do some work toward that end, IMHO, you should be able to fire them. Since they haven't done any work for you, you should be able to get your money back.


----------



## roadking1 (Oct 9, 2007)

they said that i have 3 days form the day i signed my contract with them


----------



## roadking1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> *Time no more, and the other PCC do not buy your TS!! *They simply "take them off your hands"  So you haven't bought or sold anything.  They have you hire them to  "take the TS off your hands" . That why the TS owners sign a limited power of attorney and not a TS/real estate sales agreement. Therefore the rules about buying and selling TS may not apply.
> 
> But, as far as being able to back out of the agreement. You've hired them to  "take the TS off your hands" and until they do some work toward that end, IMHO, you should be able to fire them. Since they haven't done any work for you, you should be able to get your money back.


what's imho mean


----------



## Dave M (Oct 9, 2007)

"In my humble opinion"

Here is one of many Internet glossaries to help you with abbreviations or acronyms that people commonly use on bulletin boards such as this one. And here is a recent thread on this BBS that covers the various timeshare abbreviations and acronyms that you are most likely to encounter here.


----------



## roadking1 (Oct 25, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> If fraudulent statements were made at the presentation, like a misrepresenation of the value of the timeshare (won't sell for $1 on eBay, for example), then I think the guy should contact the BBB and the state's real estate commission.  Companies don't like to get BBB complaints.  This company is supposed to be a member of the BBB.


i got my all my paper work back with void wriiten all over each page. i took your advise and wrote a detailed letter to the GA BBB and explain how they used false statements in there presentation such as your TS isn't worth a penny, look at all the TS's for sale on Ebay we'll take it off your hands for 3,500 etc etc i'll be more careful next time, thank you rick


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 25, 2007)

So glad I could help.  I love the BBB.  We have our own little chimney cleaning company and have a great rating with the BBB.  I encourage people to complain to the Better Business Bureau when they call me with horror stories of other companies' lies.  Complaining is the only way to get results.  And out-and-out lying is a good reason to take the time to write a good long letter.  

Good for you!  Another strike against the bad guys.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 26, 2007)

*Refund Received ?*




roadking said:


> i got my all my paper work back with void wriiten all over each page.


I hope canceled paperwork wasn't all that you got back. 

Did you also get back the $3*,*500 ? 

$3*,*500 by coincidence just happens to be the price we paid for the 1st timeshare we ever bought -- resale, naturally -- down in Orlando FL.  That was in 2002.  We went there, had a great time, got shown the newer phase across the street on "owner update" tour, went home & bought (via eBay) at the new phase for about $1*,*500 less than we paid for the original phase, & then re-sold our original $3*,*500 timeshare for .  .  . $3*,*500. 

I think the only timeshare business practice sneakier than some of the claims & impressions fed to sales prospects by the timeshare companies is the practice of getting timeshare owners to pay good green money to have their timeshares "taken off their hands."  Sheesh. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## hvsteve1 (Oct 27, 2007)

And where do you think all those $1 timeshares come from on Ebay. It's these guys trying to unload it now that they have their fee.

I love this industry...you get screwed buying it and get screwed again trying to get rid of it.  There aren't many business where they can rip you off twice.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 27, 2007)

Everyone needs to contact their HOA and let them know about these PC companies so they can put a *warning* in their letter they may send out quarterly or when they send the maintenance fee bill.  They can also post it on their resort web page so people will be advised and for-warned and the same for the upfront fee companies too.  If owners don't read it, then that is their own fault.

You would think that developers would do this to protect the re-sale values from going even lower than they are already at so many resorts.  Sooner or later, this must hurt developer sales too.  I agree with hvsteve1 that ignorant timeshare people may get ripped off twice.  How awful!


----------



## JohnnyO (Oct 27, 2007)

They rip people off more than twice in many cases.  Appraisal scams, we have a buyer for you fee scams, advertising scams, you name it.

Once someone buys from the developer they are marked as a sucker and their names get sold as potential marks.....unfortunately it will not end.

The lucky few find resales, tug, and timeshareforums before it is too late.  Spread the word.





hvsteve1 said:


> And where do you think all those $1 timeshares come from on Ebay. It's these guys trying to unload it now that they have their fee.
> 
> I love this industry...you get screwed buying it and get screwed again trying to get rid of it.  There aren't many business where they can rip you off twice.


----------



## KenK (Oct 28, 2007)

hvsteve1 said:


> And where do you think all those $1 timeshares come from on Ebay. It's these guys trying to unload it now that they have their fee.
> 
> I love this industry...you get screwed buying it and get screwed again trying to get rid of it.  There aren't many business where they can rip you off twice.



Just twice???  What about while you 'own' it ???   All the great changes the management & HOAs & COAs make to the rules... the over charges for inferior    furnishings during a refurb period? 

Look guys.  This industry helps keep the $$$ in circulation at every turn.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 30, 2007)

*Looking Out For The Timeshare Owners.*




KenK said:


> All the great changes the management & HOAs & COAs make to the rules.


I support independent, owner-controlled HOAs whose motivation is strictly to look out for the interests of the individual timeshare-owning members they represent -- not to work reflexively against the interests of the timeshare companies just for meanness, but to put the timeshare owners' interests 1st. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## roadking1 (Nov 1, 2007)

AwayWeGo said:


> I hope canceled paperwork wasn't all that you got back.
> 
> Did you also get back the $3*,*500 ?
> 
> ...


yes i got the whole 3,500.00 back thank the lord


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 1, 2007)

roadking said:


> yes i got the whole 3,500.00 back thank the lord



Ahhh, the news gets better and better.


----------



## roadking1 (Dec 3, 2007)

*yes i recieved a full refund*

i lucked out, this time



AwayWeGo said:


> I hope canceled paperwork wasn't all that you got back.
> 
> Did you also get back the $3*,*500 ?
> 
> ...


----------

